# Whats the score at cohutta?



## Christian hughey (Dec 4, 2021)

Any body know what's been brought in yet. Seems awful slow. Havnt heard but one shot the whole hunt.. Cohutta whooped me this year. I shot a coyote and run over a skunk, so literally got skunked.. I feel that I was a little late getting in on the action this year. I saw some pics of real nice bucks that come off cnf last month. My mountain top had a few sparse acorns that were still bringing a couple does and I heard 1 hog but he never come into view, absolutely no bear sign. It's always a surprise to see deer in the mountains with all the terrain they have to navigate. I was very surprised on this hunt not to see anything trailing either of them. Better luck next year.


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2021)

I saw very little bear sign, which surprised me as warm as it was. I think they have the hunt a week early. The deer should get to chasing sometime next week.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 4, 2021)

Don't know but I heard a couple shots and saw alittle buck sign. No bear sign where I was at. Probably going to hunt alittle lower tomorrow


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 4, 2021)

Heard 2 shots Thursday and 2 Friday. Found a little deer and hog sign. Hardly any bear sign. Don’t think there as many bear as there used to be on the Blue Ridge side.


----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 4, 2021)

16 bucks, 8 bear,2 hogs on the Cisco  side Holly creek side 5 bucks


----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 4, 2021)

That was at 12 o'clock today when left


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 4, 2021)

This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough.  But it turned into a day I will never forget. It will be very difficult for me to ever find a buck this special again. Old mountain warrior!!


----------



## Professor (Dec 4, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough


That is a mature mountain monster. Congratulations. Do we get the story?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

He was a beast! Got my heart thumpin' for the rest of the day...sore for a while, that's for sure, lots of advil and hauling meat around for the day trying to get him situated.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> He was a beast! Got my heart thumpin' for the rest of the day...sore for a while, that's for sure


hunting in a stand? On the ground? On a ridge? Did you call him in? How far in were you? Did you pack him out? All us that struck out really want to know.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

Story on this old beast was 3 long days, lots of miles, hot, dry, and really pretty uneventful until this son of a gun came through a gap directly behind me rather quietly...he was just cruising. I had been performing a long series of loud grunt calls, took 1 neck shot and 2 to the chest to bring him down with the 270. He got up twice on me, the last 2 shots were at 5 yards. It was a battle, he was 6.5 yrs old...very, very proud to be blessed with him


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> 3 long days, lots of miles, hot, dry, pretty uneventful until this son of a gun came through a gap directly behind me rather quietly...he was just cruising. Took 1 neck shot and 2 to the chest to bring him down with the 270. He got up twice on me, the last 2 shots were at 5 yards. It was a battle, he was 6.5 yrs old...very, very proud to be blessed with him


Is he the only deer you saw?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

I always hunt out of the millennium seat, just log lots and lots of hours, miles, memories, try to think like a buck...it can be frustrating at times when you know they are there but they just won't move


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes he was it, no other deer seen unfortunately.   I usually don't see many deer though,  pretty normal.  I have hunted cohutta my whole life and one thing is certain...there are some daggum hammers in there and that's why I love it so much.  I just love big, giant bucks.  Cohutta has got em, it's on us to take care of this blessed wilderness


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Yes he was it, no other deer seen unfortunately.   I usually don't see many deer though,  pretty normal.  I have hunted cohutta my whole life and one thing is certain...there are some daggum hammers in there and that's why I love it so much.  I just love big, giant bucks.  Cohutta has got em, it's on us to take care of this blessed wilderness


this is the truth. They are there but don’t cooperate with our plans.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> He was a beast! Got my heart thumpin' for the rest of the day...sore for a while, that's for sure, lots of advil and hauling meat around for the day trying to get him situated.


Nice buck!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 5, 2021)

Love a good mountain buck and story.  Congratulations !!!


----------



## ngamtns (Dec 5, 2021)

Congratulations on a true mountain monarch. This hunt will not soon be forgotten


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 5, 2021)

Dang that’s a giant. Congratulations!! How much did he weigh


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 5, 2021)

Public land, OTG!  Sweet!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 5, 2021)

@cliffdweller what was his field dressed weight? He looks stout. Oh an age too?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> @cliffdweller what was his field dressed weight? He looks stout. Oh an age too?


Hey Chris, he was not crazy heavy, 126 lbs. But 6.5 yrs. Old. Definitely in his prime or just past prime...btw, I am way past my prime which he quickly helped me realize as I started dragging him! LOL ?


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 5, 2021)

19 bucks, 8 bear and 7 hogs at the Cisco check station when I left.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Hey Chris, he was not crazy heavy, 126 lbs. But 6.5 yrs. Old. Definitely in his prime or just past prime...btw, I am way past my prime which he quickly helped me realize as I started dragging him! LOL ?


That lines up with the older deer I’ve killed up there, around 120-130 dressed. That one just looked bigger in the photos.


----------



## Tnhunter (Dec 5, 2021)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> I always hunt out of the millennium seat, just log lots and lots of hours, miles, memories, try to think like a buck...it can be frustrating at times when you know they are there but they just won't move


 That's a good one for sure. Cohutta has been a challenge that I have come to love. My first year up I come up for bear not even expecting to see a deer up there. Took 3 days of looking for sign before I found something worth hunting and shot the biggest deer I've ever harvested, 130" 8 pointer. Come back the following season to be met with another nice 8. This year I got a bear in October and was limited to time this December so only got a yote on the pack in! Needless to say everybody's right, there are absolutely no deer in them mountains so it ain't worth trying! ? I'll be hunting it as long as they will let me. Good luck out there!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice yote Christian! Kill em all, they are very hard on mountain deer


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 5, 2021)

Congrats on the giant @cliffdweller!


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Dec 5, 2021)

Congrats great deer


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough.  But it turned into a day I will never forget. It will be very difficult for me to ever find a buck this special again. Old mountain warrior!!




Great buck bud and congrats again, I know you work hard at it. Love the pic at the check station, that dude must be a professional.


----------



## bear claw (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough.  But it turned into a day I will never forget. It will be very difficult for me to ever find a buck this special again. Old mountain warrior!!


Great buck congratulations. How wide is he?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 5, 2021)

Amazing mountain buck!!!


----------



## dhsnke (Dec 5, 2021)

beautiful 8 point. Cohutta is known for mature 8"s. Congrats


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Great buck bud and congrats again, I know you work hard at it. Love the pic at the check station, that dude must be a professional.


Oh he is! He's the best around...


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

For those that may not be aware,  Whitetailfreak is not just a great hunter, he is also a great photographer...thanks again WF for taking the time to snap some pics for me...Enjoyed hanging with you for a few...


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Great buck congratulations. How wide is he?


I think he was 20 inches wide


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

ngamtns said:


> Congratulations on a true mountain monarch. This hunt will not soon be forgotten


Thanks ngamtns!! Truly a one of a kind hunt and buck...We will never forget this hunt. And I am sure there will be many more unforgettable hunts to come, can't wait to burn some boot leather (after some recovery time, LOL). Huge congrats to you as well after this memorable week!


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 5, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough.  But it turned into a day I will never forget. It will be very difficult for me to ever find a buck this special again. Old mountain warrior!!


 This is awesome - congratulations sir what a specimen


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> This is awesome - congratulations sir what a specimen


Thanks so much!! Made my season,  really made about the last 25 seasons to be honest,  mountain bucks like him lived in my dreams as a young man


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 5, 2021)

A Mountain King! Congratulations @cliffdweller on a beautiful deer and good memories! Cohutta didn't give up it's bounty to me, but I got a couple new guys into hunting and had a great time! This is my last firearm for deer and bears there. I saw 2 more bears today which brings my sightings/encounters to 15 this season. I'm going back to being a deer hunter for awhile but The past 5 seasons have been a lot of fun!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> A Mountain King! Congratulations @cliffdweller on a beautiful deer and good memories! Cohutta didn't give up it's bounty to me, but I got a couple new guys into hunting and had a great time! This is my last firearm for deer and bears there. I saw 2 more bears today which brings my sightings/encounters to 15 this season. I'm going back to being a deer hunter for awhile but The past 5 seasons have been a lot of fun!


I tell you that place has tested and pushed me to the limit ever since I was old enough to drive to get there...and I still can't get enough of the challenges it provides


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 6, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> A Mountain King! Congratulations @cliffdweller on a beautiful deer and good memories! Cohutta didn't give up it's bounty to me, but I got a couple new guys into hunting and had a great time! This is my last firearm for deer and bears there. I saw 2 more bears today which brings my sightings/encounters to 15 this season. I'm going back to being a deer hunter for awhile but The past 5 seasons have been a lot of fun!


Why is it your last season?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 6, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Why is it your last season?


I agree...why are you quitting? Are we misunderstanding?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 6, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> A Mountain King! Congratulations @cliffdweller on a beautiful deer and good memories! Cohutta didn't give up it's bounty to me, but I got a couple new guys into hunting and had a great time! This is my last firearm for deer and bears there. I saw 2 more bears today which brings my sightings/encounters to 15 this season. I'm going back to being a deer hunter for awhile but The past 5 seasons have been a lot of fun!


Are you moving away? What's going on scout?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 6, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Are you moving away? What's going on scout?


Cohutta is a 2 hour drive for me each way, it just burns too much time, energy, and money for me to continue to solely hunt there. My original goal was to get a bear, now I have 2, and 3 bucks, 2 hogs, a Turkey and a Bobcat from there. I think I made around 20 trips up there so far this season and have came back empty handed. Just not finding any deer. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love hunting the mountains, but you know as well as I the incredible effort it takes and I'm just burned out.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 6, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Cohutta is a 2 hour drive for me each way, it just burns too much time, energy, and money for me to continue to solely hunt there. My original goal was to get a bear, now I have 2, and 3 bucks, 2 hogs, a Turkey and a Bobcat from there. I think I made around 20 trips up there so far this season and have came back empty handed. Just not finding any deer. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love hunting the mountains, but you know as well as I the incredible effort it takes and I'm just burned out.


Wow...yes I know that sensation very, very well.  Completely understood...I guess I have always felt like it gives so much, I don't want to be a fair weather warrior,  but I have definitely been just that many times. I really hope you find your way back up here to us again.  Thanks again scout!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 6, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Wow...yes I know that sensation very, very well.  Completely understood...I guess I have always felt like it gives so much, I don't want to be a fair weather warrior,  but I have definitely been just that many times. I really hope you find your way back up here to us again.  Thanks again scout!


I'll be back eventually. ? I'm gonna go try to zap some Coyotes when my company goes on Christmas break since they have moved heavily into the spot I hunt up there. But I'm gonna take a break and help some new guys get deer the "normal" way for awhile and put some meat in my own freezer in the progress. Make some friends and memories and go to the mountains just occasionally. Congrats again on that Beautiful Buck!


----------



## Swampdogg (Dec 6, 2021)

Congratulations on the mountain buck


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 9, 2021)

I agree, the challenge is what makes these deer worth it! I know I will never forget the first time I tried cohutta and harvested this monster. It is a 3 hour ride up for me and a bucket of blood and sweat each time up but I will do it till I die! I enjoy finding em almost as much as the harvest. Cohutta is something special let's make an effort to preserve it for our children. All the primitive campground closings because of the trash is just disgusting ? and I hope dnr can reach a resolve other than just closing it. This is a beautiful place and deserves better from us! Good luck out there guys! See yall next season!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I agree, the challenge is what makes these deer worth it! I know I will never forget the first time I tried cohutta and harvested this monster. It is a 3 hour ride up for me and a bucket of blood and sweat each time up but I will do it till I die! I enjoy finding em almost as much as the harvest. Cohutta is something special let's make an effort to preserve it for our children. All the primitive campground closings because of the trash is just disgusting ? and I hope dnr can reach a resolve other than just closing it. This is a beautiful place and deserves better from us! Good luck out there guys! See yall next season!View attachment 1121421


He was a great buck Christian!! Can't wait til next December


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Many good reasons to come back to Cohutta. Don’t give up @WoodlandScout82


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Many good reasons to come back to Cohutta. Don’t give up @WoodlandScout82View attachment 1121512


Great buck Professor!! I remember when you got him a couple of seasons ago...keep em coming guys! And you're right, don't ever give up, there's great rewards in those mountains


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 9, 2021)

I’d be interested to know the avg amount of years put in to public land vs monster deer killed. I’d bet it’s pretty low. But idk


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’d be interested to know the avg amount of years put in to public land vs monster deer killed. I’d bet it’s pretty low. But idk


Well, you have to be right. But, a lot of those hours are going to guys coming up from Atlanta to hunt one of the WMAs. Some of these guys will kill a monster, but at a huge investment of hours. Most never kill a deer. If you just consider the serious mountain hunters, then the numbers are much better, but still pretty bad. But, it ain’t random. I was thinking today that when you put in the days scouting, have a good game plan with several spots to hunt depending wind and other factors, and then execute that plan, this is still really hard. I have been fortunate to kill two mature bucks in two seasons. I know that I hunted 51 days and scouted another 17.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’d be interested to know the avg amount of years put in to public land vs monster deer killed. I’d bet it’s pretty low. But idk


Years and miles guys, lots of both....and not being your own worst enemy the day of the hunt....I have hunted the georgia mountains for 30 years...never gonna be easy


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

A trip down memory lane, 2010 I believe


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

Ought Eight I think


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't really remember


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> A trip down memory lane, 2010 I believe
> 
> View attachment 1121540


That looks like a heavy deer. Nice mature buck.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

B


whitetailfreak said:


> I don't really remember
> 
> View attachment 1121546[/QUOTEbeast


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

Funny looking rascal, 2018 maybe?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

They're all good uns but not necessarily big uns


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> A trip down memory lane, 2010 I believe
> 
> View attachment 1121540


Was that the 164 pounder? I remember that beast


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Was that the 164 pounder? I remember that beast



Yeah he was heavy


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Years and miles guys, lots of both....and not being your own worst enemy the day of the hunt....I have hunted the georgia mountains for 30 years...never gonna be easy


Wow, miles. That might be a more useful metric than days. I bet I am over 400 miles in these mountains. Some of you longtime mountain men must have tens of thousands.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> They're all good uns but not necessarily big uns
> 
> View attachment 1121552


All cohutta bucks are trophies!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

Burrr


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Yeah he was heavy


He looks bigger. Is 164 big around Cohutta?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, rare as hens teeth


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> He looks bigger. Is 164 big around Cohutta?


Nearly as big as they get


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Nearly as big as they get


That 8 pointer I killed last year was pushing 250


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> That 8 pointer I killed last year was pushing 250


Field dressed? If so, that was the biggest buck north of Atlanta


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Field dressed? If so, that was the biggest buck north of Atlanta


Live weight. I packed out 101 lbs of meat and left more than I liked on the rump and neck.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> Live weight


Gotcha,  yeah the big boys will go 200 to 240 live weight, which is HUGE by georgia mountain standards, but 125 to 165 field dressed during the rut when they are chasing does is huge too. Guts weigh about 40 to 60 lbs depending on a ton of variables including types of food and moisture content


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Yeah he was heavy


164 dressed? So, maybe 200 to 210 live weight. That is what looks like.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Years and miles guys, lots of both....and not being your own worst enemy the day of the hunt....I have hunted the georgia mountains for 30 years...never gonna be easy


My point was simply that most people (no one) just don't kill 120-130" deer every year up here. How many years between 120" deer for even the best of us? How many hours? 
Heck, across 800,000 acres, how many in that range even walk around? Just a fun thinking exercise is all


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Gotcha,  yeah the big boys will go 200 to 240 live weight, which is HUGE by georgia mountain standards, but 125 to 165 field dressed during the rut when they are chasing does is huge too. Guts weigh about 40 to 60 lbs depending on a ton of variables including types of food and moisture content


That is huge by all my standards.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> My point was simply that most people (no one) just don't kill 120-130" deer every year up here. How many years between 120" deer for even the best of us? How many hours?
> Heck, across 800,000 acres, how many in that range even walk around? Just a fun thinking exercise is all


I think there are a lot of them up here. Of course they are spread out, but the chance at a mature buck is better here than anywhere else I have hunted. They just do not live long enough in the Piedmont. Obviously you can’t kill one every year, but that won’t keep me from trying.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 9, 2021)

I imagine some of the Cohutta bucks gorging on Emily Cogburns cornfields may make an exception to the rule but I've never seen a buck on that mountain approaching 200 lbs dressed.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I don't really remember
> 
> View attachment 1121546


 Yes sir good memories is what it's about! Congratulations ? on the big bucks, bears and memories this place has to offer!


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> I think there are a lot of them up here. Of course they are spread out, but the chance at a mature buck is better here than anywhere else I have hunted. They just do not live long enough in the Piedmont. Obviously you can’t kill one every year, but that won’t keep me from trying.


You have a decent population with unlimited land to roam and the instincts and knowledge of Bigfoot to avoid us. They out there, you just gotta be better at the game! There nose throws a wrench in the plans more than we know no matter how well your scent control plan may be.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> You have a decent population with unlimited land to roam and the instincts and knowledge of Bigfoot to avoid us. They out there, you just gotta be better at the game! There nose throws a wrench in the plans more than we know no matter how well your scent control plan may be.


And this wind.


----------



## Professor (Dec 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> B


You know your good when you can’t remember. Either good or old.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I imagine some of the Cohutta bucks gorging on Emily Cogburns cornfields may make an exception to the rule but I've never seen a buck on that mountain approaching 200 lbs dressed.


Me either


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 10, 2021)

Love all the pics of Bucks of Seasons past?. I'm not "giving up" guys! I was born and raised in Chatsworth and grew up hearing about animals in those Mountains. I moved away when I was young and returned there to try hunting when I was a teenager. Fast forward to many years of hunting, marriage, and the challenges of life and I decided to give it another go after finding some of @whitetailfreak s pics of success. I had finally gotten my dream rifle and the Cohutta hunt was the first opportunity I had to use it. I came home with a couple of Hogs and was completely hooked. I am a hunter who likes to HUNT, not just shoot fish in a barrel. I will return for the gun hunts, but I'm not gonna spend my entire season there from opening day of archery. I have so much respect for you fellow mountain hunters...the season isn't even over and I'm already missing it.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 10, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Love all the pics of Bucks of Seasons past?. I'm not "giving up" guys! I was born and raised in Chatsworth and grew up hearing about animals in those Mountains. I moved away when I was young and returned there to try hunting when I was a teenager. Fast forward to many years of hunting, marriage, and the challenges of life and I decided to give it another go after finding some of @whitetailfreak s pics of success. I had finally gotten my dream rifle and the Cohutta hunt was the first opportunity I had to use it. I came home with a couple of Hogs and was completely hooked. I am a hunter who likes to HUNT, not just shoot fish in a barrel. I will return for the gun hunts, but I'm not gonna spend my entire season there from opening day of archery. I have so much respect for you fellow mountain hunters...the season isn't even over and I'm already missing it.
> View attachment 1121583


Loving the story and the pics scout!! Way to get it done over the years man....awesome trophies from our area! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 10, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Love all the pics of Bucks of Seasons past?. I'm not "giving up" guys! I was born and raised in Chatsworth and grew up hearing about animals in those Mountains. I moved away when I was young and returned there to try hunting when I was a teenager. Fast forward to many years of hunting, marriage, and the challenges of life and I decided to give it another go after finding some of @whitetailfreak s pics of success. I had finally gotten my dream rifle and the Cohutta hunt was the first opportunity I had to use it. I came home with a couple of Hogs and was completely hooked. I am a hunter who likes to HUNT, not just shoot fish in a barrel. I will return for the gun hunts, but I'm not gonna spend my entire season there from opening day of archery. I have so much respect for you fellow mountain hunters...the season isn't even over and I'm already missing it.
> View attachment 1121583


There you are, the guy no one thinks exists. Saw it on an internet forum and tried it. Lol 

Great job and I'm glad you're not giving up...


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll post a few embarrassing pics from my younger mountain man days...they are some great memories


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 10, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> I'll post a few embarrassing pics from my younger mountain man days...they are some great memories




I've got that spike beat


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 10, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I've got that spike beat
> 
> View attachment 1121637



I got both yall beat for a trophy spike with this Ossabaw Island booner!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 10, 2021)

That was the swamp boss buckman!!! Love it man, thanks for sharing those memories


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 10, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I've got that spike beat
> 
> View attachment 1121637


STUD!!!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 10, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I got both yall beat for a trophy spike with this Ossabaw Island booner!!
> View attachment 1121639


2 inch main beams… daaang.


----------



## Professor (Dec 10, 2021)

I can beat those spikes but I got to scan some Polaroids to make it happen.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 10, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Loving the story and the pics scout!! Way to get it done over the years man....awesome trophies from our area! Thanks for sharing


Those pics are from my first 3 of 5 seasons there. I honestly believe that the coyotes that have suddenly appeared seriously affected at least this season for me. I saw one doe this season, and 16 bears. I was after one bear and shaved his belly on opening day, and my wife was with me when I had him dead to rights at 25 yards, but forgot to take the safety off on my crossbow ?. I had multiple chances to take smaller bears with the crossbow, rifle, and my handgun which was and still is my ultimate goal.


----------



## splatek (Dec 11, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I got both yall beat for a trophy spike with this Ossabaw Island booner!!
> View attachment 1121639



The spikes I shoot identify as 10 pointers.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 11, 2021)

splatek said:


> The spikes I shoot identify as 10 pointers.


11’s


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 11, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Burrr
> 
> View attachment 1121553


I really enjoyed hunting that place in the snow last year. Hope to get to do that again with a little more snow on the ground.


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 15, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I really enjoyed hunting that place in the snow last year. Hope to get to do that again with a little more snow on the ground.


I've tried that... and these southern deer don't act the same as northern deer when it snows.  All our animals down here hole up and hold tight. LOL. They don't know how to look for food covered by snow, and seeing as the snow typically melts away in less than 48 hours, they'll get to moving when they don't have to work as hard for it. 
   Looking for food in the mountains is tough enough


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 15, 2021)

I had a fun time at Warwoman in the snow, several years ago. A bear walked between me and my truck and swept the snow away to get at the acorns. I had my back turned the entire time looking the opposite direction.


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2021)

Last year they hid for the first day. They came out the second morning, but the snow was melting that afternoon so there was not a lot of time track one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 15, 2021)

Last year on Christmas Eve, the snow was 3 inches deep and still falling heavily and I had an absolute stud walk right in front of my camera on a community scrape.


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Last year on Christmas Eve, the snow was 3 inches deep and still falling heavily and I had an absolute stud walk right in front of my camera on a community scrape.


No snow in any forecast right now unfortunately.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 15, 2021)

Professor said:


> No snow in any forecast right now unfortunately.


I’m still waiting for another December of Christmas hunt snow.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 15, 2021)

Saturday is calling for 95% rain in my part of the CNF.  Sunday dry.  I'm thinking both days are perfect.  I'll be out there and sleeping on a ridge somewhere several miles in.  When I am out of cell range is when I start to smile.


----------



## Professor (Dec 15, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Saturday is calling for 95% rain in my part of the CNF.  Sunday dry.  I'm thinking both days are perfect.  I'll be out there and sleeping on a ridge somewhere several miles in.  When I am out of cell range is when I start to smile.


This was one of the best days in a long while. 7 miles through new territory. Saw a bunch of turkeys, found some good sign, I had no signal for most of the day.


----------



## splatek (Dec 16, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> When I am out of cell range is when I start to smile.



Ain’t that the truth.


----------



## Professor (Dec 16, 2021)

Y’all I have been up here 10 days. My butt is completely kicked. I have seen a bunch of turkeys and 3 does. I have fought it every day trying to find a route in without the wind announcing my arrival. I have explored and hunted new areas. I have still hunted miles of ridges. I am completely exhausted and I stink like a guy that has hunted the mountains 10 days without a shower. I really mean this. I have had the time of my life. Tomorrow is likely my last day because I am about out of food. So, obviously tomorrow is the day since I can barely walk now.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 16, 2021)

Professor said:


> Y’all I have been up here 10 days. My butt is completely kicked. I have seen a bunch of turkeys and 3 does. I have fought it every day trying to find a route in without the wind announcing my arrival. I have explored and hunted new areas. I have still hunted miles of ridges. I am completely exhausted and I stink like a guy that has hunted the mountains 10 days without a shower. I really mean this. I have had the time of my life. Tomorrow is likely my last day because I am about out of food. So, obviously tomorrow is the day since I can barely walk now.


 

Man you put in 100%!!!!  You're tougher than you think!  Most hunters wouldn't put in that much effort.


----------



## Professor (Dec 16, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Man you put in 100%!!!!  You're tougher than you think!  Most hunters wouldn't put in that much effort.


Oh I am stubborn now. I really love the challenge of finding and outsmarting mature bucks when the woods seem empty of deer.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 17, 2021)

Got this one as the snow was melting off from one system, caught him up feeding before the next nasty icy weather front come through. I get what your sayin but it's not always about the harvest! I enjoy it still.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 17, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Got this one as the snow was melting off from one system, caught him up feeding before the next nasty icy weather front come through. I get what your sayin but it's not always about the harvest! I enjoy it still.View attachment 1122988




That neck!  Can't be a GA deer ?. Where?   And also congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That neck!  Can't be a GA deer ?. Where?   And also congrats on a fine buck!





KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That neck!  Can't be a GA deer ?. Where?   And also congrats on a fine buck!


Neck:


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 17, 2021)

Professor said:


> Neck:
> View attachment 1123025


When was this?


----------



## Professor (Dec 17, 2021)

kevin17 said:


> When was this?


1 year ago tomorrow. Poor pic but it still shows how big his neck was. Had to order the XL neck form for the mount.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 18, 2021)

Professor said:


> 1 year ago tomorrow. Poor pic but it still shows how big his neck was. Had to order the XL neck form for the mount.View attachment 1123032


Huge neck. Good grief how far his main beams stick out!


----------



## Professor (Dec 18, 2021)

I


kevin17 said:


> Huge neck. Good grief how far his main beams stick out!


If I remember, it seems like they were 22 inches. Not as long as they appear in the picture.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> This guy messed up at 10:30 on Friday morning,  y'all are right,  warm weather made it tough.  But it turned into a day I will never forget. It will be very difficult for me to ever find a buck this special again. Old mountain warrior!!


That’s a fantastic buck!


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 18, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s a fantastic buck!


Thank you sir! Found his lair about a year ago, it was a bed/scrape area about the size of a small pickup truck, I snuck outta there thinking maybe if I'm really careful maybe I can get him next season,  and amazingly enough that's exactly what happened...he was 6.5 yrs old


----------



## EyesUp83 (Dec 22, 2021)

Professor said:


> Y’all I have been up here 10 days. My butt is completely kicked. I have seen a bunch of turkeys and 3 does. I have fought it every day trying to find a route in without the wind announcing my arrival. I have explored and hunted new areas. I have still hunted miles of ridges. I am completely exhausted and I stink like a guy that has hunted the mountains 10 days without a shower. I really mean this. I have had the time of my life. Tomorrow is likely my last day because I am about out of food. So, obviously tomorrow is the day since I can barely walk now.


Man that awesome! I envy the time you've able to spend getting butt kicked up and down the mountains. You're just making the down payment on a strong successful 2022 season I think


----------



## Professor (Dec 22, 2021)

EyesUp83 said:


> Man that awesome! I envy the time you've able to spend getting butt kicked up and down the mountains. You're just making the down payment on a strong successful 2022 season I think


Thanks, man. I did learn a lot and have a better plan going forward.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 26, 2021)

Glenn said:


> I envy you and I'm really thinking that next year I'm gonna spend some days hunting a couple places I used to hunt in NE Georgia mountains.
> 
> Your story reminds me of an old man I knew in Mount Eagle, TN that would go live in a cave on a mountain during hunting season. I hunted with him when I was a kid and he hunted in them mountains well up into his 90's.
> 
> ...


I'm from Monteagle, cool story and small world!!


----------



## Woodshound (Dec 29, 2021)

I have consistently fished and hiked Cohutta for a few years now and am getting back into hunting after a long absence ... and the past two years, I've been scouting/exploring Cohutta with hunting in mind.  Seen dozens of turkeys, a few coyotes, four bears, two lights-out bucks (way way back), and a bunch of hogs.  

I have a pretty good idea of where I want to go and what I want to hunt there, but I'm wondering if I'm doing something dumb or fruitless that could be avoided, and I'd love to talk to someone who's spent years back there about what they recommend.  Anyone have any suggestions for where and who ti ask?

Really enjoy reading these threads.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2021)

Woodshound said:


> I have consistently fished and hiked Cohutta for a few years now and am getting back into hunting after a long absence ... and the past two years, I've been scouting/exploring Cohutta with hunting in mind.  Seen dozens of turkeys, a few coyotes, four bears, two lights-out bucks (way way back), and a bunch of hogs.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea of where I want to go and what I want to hunt there, but I'm wondering if I'm doing something dumb or fruitless that could be avoided, and I'd love to talk to someone who's spent years back there about what they recommend.  Anyone have any suggestions for where and who ti ask?
> 
> Really enjoy reading these threads.



First off, you need to send the GPS points from those way-back big bucks to me so I can hunt them and see if they are worth you hunting. 


But really, start back there and see if the sign is there. If it is, and you get on good deer then start looking for similar spots. I always have good luck hunting the top 3rd of ridges or right on top in the morning. Mornings are best for me. Bear in the evening, deer in the morning. 

Get used to strenuous long walks. I have several spots that are a mile+, 1000ft climb, one way. I have ONE spot that is only a couple hundred steep yards from where I park the truck. 

The rut is late in the northern zone, like end of Nov-early Dec. Bear hunting is great early season, and starts sucking right about the time the deer hunting fires up.


----------



## Professor (Dec 29, 2021)

Woodshound said:


> I have consistently fished and hiked Cohutta for a few years now and am getting back into hunting after a long absence ... and the past two years, I've been scouting/exploring Cohutta with hunting in mind.  Seen dozens of turkeys, a few coyotes, four bears, two lights-out bucks (way way back), and a bunch of hogs.
> 
> I have a pretty good idea of where I want to go and what I want to hunt there, but I'm wondering if I'm doing something dumb or fruitless that could be avoided, and I'd love to talk to someone who's spent years back there about what they recommend.  Anyone have any suggestions for where and who ti ask?
> 
> Really enjoy reading these threads.


Sounds like you are ahead of the rest of us. Finding mature bucks any time of year is the biggest challenge. Obviously you also have the physical capacity and curiosity to go in deep. You will need a pack designed to bring out the meat. I also suggest that you invest in the best mountain boots you can afford. There is always more to learn.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 30, 2021)

Of course it's dumb, and will probably be somewhat fruitless. This is the first law of mountain hunting. It's hard. It's not full of animals. But if you enjoy hard work, it can be for you.

The questions I have are-did you learn from your encounters? Why were the bucks there? What were the turkeys feeding on? What was the terrain like?
If you can transition from stumbling into animals to learning to read the animals and the landscape, you'll be well on your way.


----------



## Woodshound (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you!  I didn't expect this kind of response... 

Do you all operate in the WMA, the wilderness, or both?  I've spent most of my time in the wilderness although some in the Bear Creek area... prefer the wilderness.  

re: chrislibby, the bucks were both just below a ridge top, sunrise side, over a steep plunge that turns into the first trickle of a tiny creek trib.  White/red oaks all around, early in the morning, visible rhodo patches down the plunge, far back, end of Oct / early Nov.

Your mile+ / 1000 up is one of the questions I was asking ... this is the kind of bushwhacking that's necessary.  I'm in excellent physical shape and can ruck for miles with a heavy pack so this opens up a lot of possibility.

re: professor - I've got decent boots but could use an upgrade.  Definitely need a specific pack.

re: ddd-shooter - I have a pretty good idea of why the bucks were where they were.  The turkeys, truthfully, no idea why they are where they seem to be.  I've not caught them roosting although some of the sites I've consistently seen them are close to the burn from a few years ago.

the coyotes will follow the deer/turkeys and they always leave scat in prominent places - ridge tops, clearings, rocks, bluffs, ridge top trails.  Given the number of them and their sign that I've seen, I'm betting I could clean a bunch out of there - which may actually be a good place to start.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 30, 2021)

Woodshound said:


> Thank you!  I didn't expect this kind of response...
> 
> Do you all operate in the WMA, the wilderness, or both?  I've spent most of my time in the wilderness although some in the Bear Creek area... prefer the wilderness.
> 
> the coyotes will follow the deer/turkeys and they always leave scat in prominent places - ridge tops, clearings, rocks, bluffs, ridge top trails.  Given the number of them and their sign that I've seen, I'm betting I could clean a bunch out of there - which may actually be a good place to start.


If I recall, the wilderness there is all inside the wma. That's not true of all federal wilderness, but I believe it is on cohutta. Either way, you don't have to stay only on the wma, the National Forest around is good hunting as well, but different regulations. 

I take it you haven't done a whole lot of coyote hunting in the mountains? Lol they're pretty wiley and can be tough to call up here. It definitely is doable though. I'd recommend heading to cohutta during small game with either a muzzleloader or a .22 mag and try to shoot a coyote or hog while scouting for deer/bear. Really a good time to do it since the leaves are off now and sign is easily seen.


----------



## Woodshound (Dec 30, 2021)

Definitely not done any coyote hunting up there (or ever - shooting them on a farm doesn't count).  I'm sure they're crafty, never seen coyotes that aren't - the ones at my dad's house do the nifty 'wounded coyote' trick to draw out domestic dogs.  Brutally effective.

I should have brought a crossbow last time I was out - had a couple decent shots early early.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

Sorry for this massive comment. I am home waiting on the game with nothing to occupy my mind. 

“re: professor - I've got decent boots but could use an upgrade.  Definitely need a specific pack.”

Boots: You can get by with less, but some of the best mountain boots are:
Crispi
Kenetrek
Zamberlan
Lowa
Danner

There are other options as well. These boots are very expensive but you can find them on clearance once you decide what you want and where to look. 

Packs: You can get by with a standard trail backpack as long as it is a sturdy one, but the purpose built hunting packs are worth the investment. These packs are designed to carry heavy loads and distribute the weight appropriately. Ultralight packs can’t handle the weight. They are at risk of failure, especially on a long pack out. Belts and buckles break. Seams and zippers rip, and sometimes the frames bend or break. The hunting packs also have either a meat shelf or an overload feature to carry the meat. 

The cheapest alternative is to buy an old external frame pack used. Even the old cheap ones are tough. These packs have aluminum frames and can handle the weight. Plus, you won’t care when it gets all blood stained.  

Premium meat hauling pack brands:

Mystery Ranch (they make some day packs set up to pack out meat)
Exo Mountain 
Kuiu
Kifaru
Stone Glacier 
Frontier Gear of Alaska (these packs are made for Alaskan hunting guides and sold exclusively at Barney’s Sports Chalet in Anchorage. These packs are different from the others, which are all some variant of an internal frame pack. These are external frame packs designed to carry all your gear plus 100 or more pounds of sheep or moose. All the best packs are expensive, but these things are off-road Cadillacs and set up with accessories are more than a grand. I saw mine on eBay for $300 and did not hesitate. 

Next level: ( I am not running these packs down and have never used one. I put them in the mid tier because of general opinions on hunting forums and online reviews. Many have these packs and think they are the best. They might be right. 

Eberlestock
Badlands
Horn Hunter

There are a lot of Chinese made packs called hunting packs because they are camouflaged. Avoid these. 

Another good, and cheaper, option is to buy a freighter frame set up to haul meat. There are a bunch out there. Basically, every brand that sells an external frame pack sells a freighter frame. These are often on sale for under $100. The quality varies of course. 

Kelty
Cabellas
Stanport
Alps
Barney’s

Whatever you decide to do the most important point is to understand what is involved in getting an animal out. Next, make sure you are prepared to do it. Have the necessary gear and train with it loaded to the appropriate weight. If you know where you want to hunt, then go there and test your pack, boots, and strength. Pack in and out carrying all your gear and some sandbags. I have packed out 2 deer. The first I did in 2 trips, but I had my gear in a smaller pack and traded that pack for a hauling pack at my truck. So, it really took 3 trips. The second deer was a monster. I took his 25 pound head, the back straps, the loins, and all my gear the first trip. There was 108 pounds of meat and there was no way I was packing that load 2 miles up a ridge. The pack, water, the meat, and my kill kit came to two 60 pound loads and I really thought I was going to die on that ridge right after starting the 3rd trip out. 

So, figure the weight of your gear, some coat or insulation you will certainly not need packing one out, your water, your rifle or bow, and X pounds of meat. Hiking sticks are a must.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 31, 2021)

Professor said:


> Sorry for this massive comment. I am home waiting on the game with nothing to occupy my mind.
> 
> “re: professor - I've got decent boots but could use an upgrade.  Definitely need a specific pack.”
> 
> ...


Love my danners. Going on ten years now with them. 
Love my kifaru. First season with the Stryker xl and man that thing's a work horse. 
Professor has given you a good start here. I'm in the "buy once, cry once" camp personally.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 31, 2021)

If your in the market for a pack, id recommend checking out rokslide. Theres awesome packs popping up in the classifieds all the time at a discount. I picked up a kifaru duplex and a bag on there for a good deal and its been my best hunting gear investment ive made.


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 31, 2021)

Great stuff guys, fantastic information,  y'all have put some serious thought into this...great thread as always,  keep it coming. 
Danner, Chippewa, LaCrosse are my favorite boots


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 31, 2021)

You can take a rhinoceros out of the woods in pieces with the right knife kit, saw, rope, bags, pack. Like professor said,  it may take 2 or 3 trips but it can be done.  All lightweight,  water resistant or preferably water proof equipment.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> If your in the market for a pack, id recommend checking out rokslide. Theres awesome packs popping up in the classifieds all the time at a discount. I picked up a kifaru duplex and a bag on there for a good deal and its been my best hunting gear investment ive made.
> 
> 
> Good call. I’ve purchased two used packs listed in the Rokslide classifieds. I sold another there. At any moment I am sure there are 20 or more packs listed for sale. Be warned though. Sometimes packs on Camofire are cheaper. Mystery Ranch packs have been featured on Camofire two of the last 4 days.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

cliffdweller said:


> Great stuff guys, fantastic information,  y'all have put some serious thought into this...great thread as always,  keep it coming.
> Danner, Chippewa, LaCrosse are my favorite boots


I know a lot of guys were uninsulated high end hiking boots. I have to have an abundance of insulation so I don’t consider those. I guess Solomons are another popular brand.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 31, 2021)

Professor said:


> I know a lot of guys were uninsulated high end hiking boots. I have to have an abundance of insulation so I don’t consider those. I guess Solomons are another popular brand.


 Ive been super pleased with my boots, they are Sorels i picked up on sale at REI


----------



## Woodshound (Jan 2, 2022)

These responses are gold - thank you all so much for the recommendations.  I'm definitely going with the specific pack and I'm going to spend some time comparing my boots to some of these recommendations.


----------

